# Giesemann Powerchrome AquaBlue



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I bought one these 24watt T-5 to be my second bulb in a two 24watt fixture. After looking over the fine print on the box I notice it is just for Marine use. Will it be any good with plants at all. The second tube is a 24watt 6700. It is on a 29 gallon 30" tank. Really is bright, but big on the blue spectrum. I was looking for a 10,000, but they were all out.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

from what i found on some sites, is that the bulbs can be combined with Aqua Flora for freshwater, tropical fish and planted tanks. they're definitely not actinic lamps, but the light spectrum is probably not the greatest for plant growth.

i would look at returning it for the mid-day lamps.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

or return it for an aquaflora bulb, aquaflora w/ midday is a good combo on a 2 bulb setup...or even a good combo with that 6700k bulb you already have.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks, I'll exchange it tommorrow.


----------

